# Dymax IQ3 Aquascape



## dodgerogers (19 Nov 2010)

Hi guys

Here is my latest scape using the dymax iq3. After many reincarnations ranging from Euro to iwagumi I went for the democratic option and combined them all. I would love to see some more aquascapes in these great little tanks, So if you have one feel free to post and comment!








Plants
Rotala Rotundfolia
Hemianthus callitrichoides "Cuba"
Echinodorus tennellus
Hygrophila corymbosa

Hardscape 
Dragon stone

Lighting
Dymax LED Clip light
Arcadia 9W arc pod

Co2 & glassware
Dennerle Crystal set 

Dosing
5 drops Profito
3 drops Easy Carbo

Livestock
Baby Cherry shrimps hybrids


----------



## Luketendo (19 Nov 2010)

Looking good, how do you think the leds compare with the 9w light?


----------



## dodgerogers (19 Nov 2010)

Cheers Luketendo

I was initially running 2 LED's, which aesthetically, looked bright enough, but they were rated at 12k in terms of colour temperature so the growth was never that good. Funnily enough the Arc pod wasn't that great on its own but with the two combined they do a fantastic job and the rotala grows like wildfire!


----------



## ghostsword (19 Nov 2010)

Looks really good. I got one as well, but without CO2 and just with two leds and not heated. Search for Backwater, as I do not want to hijack the thread.


----------



## bovbov (17 Aug 2011)

i have one of these tanks and I'm just starting to scape it  I'll post pictures.


----------



## nayr88 (17 Aug 2011)

That's really smart mate, what bps are you using on the co2? I have a little dennerle cube and wantedto set it up but don't want to go over kill on co2, would 1 bubble every 6 seconds be right left on 24-7

Shame they didn't make the ligting just that little bit better.


----------

